# Googleearth + KDE 4.2 + xorg 1.5 + Intel GMA x3100 (965GM)

## -SPM-Mad

Was anyone able to run googleearth with intel 965gm?

My configuration is: http://dpaste.com/19140/

glxinfo output: http://dpaste.com/19138/

Starting google earth it complains that I would not have enough VRAM or my graphics card would not support the nessecary features. Here is hte consoleoutput:

http://dpaste.com/19135/

I tried a bazzilion combinations of xorg, driver, configurations and and and... I am really clueless. Can someone with a working configurations post his/hers xorg config for me?

Greetings

-SPM-Mad

----------

## szczerb

I have the very same card and it wouldn't work until I upgraded to 2.6.29 and xorg-server-1.6, intel-driver-2.6.3-r1, mesa-7.4_rc1.

----------

## x22

x86_64?

Check this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-734093-highlight-.html

----------

## szczerb

Unfortunately I don't have the space for another system on ma lappy, so I can't check that.

----------

## -SPM-Mad

Thanks alot for the help.

Since I was ever updating and combining newer versions of xorg up to the current one, I thought it does not make any so much sense anymore. But when xorg-1.6 hits portage, I will defenatly try it. Right now the x11 overlay causes funky eclass warning and queite a few other packages to be updated... not sure if I should manually pick ou mesa and xorg or better wait for it to hit portage. I am a little afraid of my system getting a bit messy.

 In the other thread someone wrote something about the combination of modules and built-in code into the kernel. Maybe playing with these settings helps.

Other problems if I enabe EXA acceleration right now are failing to switch virtual terminals and failing to resume from hibernate. With UXA 3D acceleration does not really work propperly at all. =/

Greetings

-SPM-Mad

----------

## -SPM-Mad

Updating to Xorg-1.6, with mesa 7.4, kernel 29-r1, intel-video-2.6.3-r* finally made googleearth start!

The problem ist that the output is garbbage, causing random fractures across the screen, then crashing xorg. I disabled tiling in my xorg-config and framebuffercompression. Then googleearth displays the eartch correctly (for the first time in two years!!!), yet crashes! =(

[edit]

I changed accelerationmethod from EXA to UXA and finally it works!!! It runs and does not crash. It is slow but it works. I do not care about slow x.x It works! *cries happily*

Greetings

-SPM-MadLast edited by -SPM-Mad on Wed Apr 08, 2009 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

First of all I suggest updating your video driver (2.6.99.902 has been available for some time - it works noticeably better then 2.6.3-rWhatever ;])

----------

## Hwoarang

Ι use googleearth on that chipset with xorg-1.6 and xf86-video-intel-2.6.99.902. Works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## -SPM-Mad

3D acceleration works, but backlight brightness does not.

xbacklight says:

No outputs have backlight property

Does anyone else have the same problem with latest intel driver and xorg 1.6?

[edit]

Seems to be a problem with the new kernel x.x

http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0902.2/00125.html

----------

